# What are the most Common MOT failure items on the TT



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Just wondering what are the most common MOT failure items on the TT .

What components should we all be keeping a special eye on ?

Not had any serious issues myself on low mileage 2002 model .

Last MOT , rear coil springs .

Previous MOT , brake pedal lights switch .


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

I get hit for headlamp alignment (double T and the A6) ... Audi charge 30 something queen quids to correct :x


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Most popular lol 

I don't think there are any popular failures a few common ones though


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Good point , changed wording to most common .


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Well , they all must pass first time !


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I would guess at snapped springs?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Rear springs and cv boots for me


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

i would say Maf's and coilpacks


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

None. Always passes  . Light bulbs as well I guess. Mebbe tyres. Brake advisories.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Adam-tt said:


> i would say Maf's and coilpacks


For the MOT? :?

SJ


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Super Josh said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > i would say Maf's and coilpacks
> ...


Sorry there not things that fail the mot, but they can be a main cause of mot failures i.e Maf can effect exhaust reading i believe


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say ARB bushes and Wishbone Bushes which have play in them.

In the Haynes manuals it details what is inspected on each cars MOT. I don't think they made one for the TT however I think there was one published for the A3 which might be similar. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CV boot a few times on my TT but easy to fix


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

John Stratton said:


> Good point , changed wording to most common .


well thank you very much,, but there is nothing ," common ", about my TT.. :x


----------



## wireless (Jan 24, 2012)

Super Josh said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > i would say Maf's and coilpacks
> ...


+1 :roll:


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

CV boot.

Oh, and the bloody tester not being bothered to lift the rear seat from it's folded position [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## burtdick (Apr 24, 2011)

My MOT is due this month. I had a service and remap done at the TT shop just before xmas, and they found a couple of problems with the car namely:

Front wishbone bushes knackard.
Rear struts leaking and need replacing.

Can somebody please direct me as to where I can get replacement parts (part no.s etc). Ive been told that they are easy things to fix and cant really be paying out £500 to get the car MOT'd coupled with road tax next month.

Its a 2001 coupe quattro.

Thanks


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

If looking for standard bits I would go to your AUDI dealer on any VAG parts seller .

They will be able to check your reg / vin number so you get the correct parts .

Beleive it may be the best option to replace the whole wishbone with new bushes in place unless you have the facility to replace the current bushes . You could price up both options .


----------



## Moreau-Smith (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine failed on headlight washer jets at Solihull Audi apparently if it has them they have to work. Cost me a fortune as you can't just buy the jets had to buy the whole module. Just beacause the jets had split in the frost, wouldn't mind but I only use it in the summer.

Regards Richard....


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

My failure was brake lines. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

Mine is in at the moment, rear bake calliper up to now


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Snapped springs seem to be popular.


----------



## Myrddinemrys (Apr 15, 2015)

I've had handbrake efficiency and delamination on rear number plate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Adam-tt said:


> i would say Maf's and coilpacks


You wouldn't fain an MOT on these


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Surely if you had a misfire it would stick the hydrocarbons over the mot threshold?


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

If you had a misfire and was driving it around you deserve it to fail imo


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

Failed on headlight washer jets and sticking rear Caliper.

I knew the washers didn't work so thought I'd be clever and stuck 2 L plates over the top of the covers to hide them, probably thought I was being a smart a*** so failed the car. Anyway got 2 for £80 on FleaBay


----------



## Tom8N (Dec 16, 2017)

It's my first tt mot but thaught I'd add my failures. ...

2 anti roll bar ball joints and emissions.


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's my coupe failures going back to 2006:-
Offside Front Track rod end ball joint has excessive play (2.2.B.1f)
Offside Front Lower Anti-roll bar linkage ball joint dust cover excessively damaged so that it no longer prevents the ingress of dirt 
Offside Front Suspension arm rubber bush deteriorated resulting in excessive movement (2.4.G.2)
Windscreen washer provides insufficient washer liquid (8.2.3)
Offside Front Tyre(s) incorrect because different size tyres are fitted on the same axle. (4.1.A.1a)
Nearside Rear coil spring incomplete (2.4.C.1a)
Nearside Front brake disc excessively pitted (3.5.1h)
Offside Front brake disc excessively pitted (3.5.1h)
Nearside Rear brake disc excessively pitted (3.5.1h)
Offside Rear brake disc excessively pitted (3.5.1h)

My roadster had one fail in 2006:-
Nearside Front constant velocity joint gaiter split (2.5.C.1a)
Nearside Rear Tyre has a tear, caused by separation or partial failure of its structure (4.1.D.1b)

Perhaps what's noteworthy is that there are no lighting or emissions failures.
I've had the coupe through 3 MOTs and no failures, it's done more than 150000 miles, the roadster I've had through two MOTs no failures, it's done 52000 miles.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Most common failure cause is the owner. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Most common failure cause is the owner. [smiley=argue.gif]
> Hoggy.


Think your on to something there Hoggy! :lol:

Had mine MOT today and it passed, yay! 8)

Had a few advisories though:

All discs slightly rusty (owners fault, lack of use  )
OSR handbrake performance slightly low (caliper to blame, owners fault, lack of use  )
Headlight lens slightly discoloured (mah, age related)

For a 17yr old girl, i'm pleased with her


----------

